# Router table height



## Billypat74 (Jun 15, 2008)

I am making a steel leg table for my Bench Dog cast iron table with a Jess em Mast R lift and PC 7518 router. I was considering either a bench table of about 15 " or a floor table of about 30". Any one have experience with the bench top table of this height? It would be fairly "hefty" but not beyond "portable" if the situation requires. The floor model would be pretty close in weight, just taller and more difficult to transport. But no doubt easier to work at. Just wondering??!!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

For a stand up table the work surface should be 3-8" below your elbow. This will give you the maximum control. For a sit down table your elbows should be at table height.


----------



## Billypat74 (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks Mike, I never considered a "sit down" router table, but based on your info 3-8" below elbows, that would mean the 15" table I had in mind would not work on a bench of standard height. I.E.... 30" or so tall. I reasoning behiond the shorter height table is I have 2 shapers that I use in the shop, but have occasions where a portable router based machine would be real handy. The mobile shop is becoming more desirable as security also beomes more important..load it up, do the job, take it home. Leave only sawdust and footprints...hah...You've got me thinking on a way to had legs the extend or fold down for the additional height. I wouldn't mind a few minutes of set up time if it was simple and sturdy. Thanks again..billypat74


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

ShopNotes has plans for a couple portable router tables you can build for a reasonable cost. You can even get them as a download from www.plansnow.com 
You might want to look at the Router Workshop table from Oak Park. It assembles with plastic locking couplers and can be knocked down for easy transport or storage. Find a link at the top of our pages. I use my Router Workshop table clamped to a pair of sawhorses and it is perfect.


----------



## F3RR3T (Jun 16, 2008)

i find a 32 inches has been a good height for me and other people in my shop


----------



## Tale Gunner (Sep 24, 2004)

I have the Jessem router stand that is 35 5/8" tall that I put a new top on that is 1 1/8" thick. The stand has the locking rollers and its the perfect height for me to do my work. I have the Porter Cable 7815 router also with the Jessem lift with the Incra LS super sytem fence.


----------



## pmspirito (Sep 19, 2004)

*Router Table Height*

Let me add another "dimension" to this height discussion. My router table is 48 inches high. Here is a link to an article I wrote on my web site as to "why" i built my router table as I did. http://www.peterspirito.com/routertable.htm


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

You should not design your table height based on any standards or what anyone (including me) has. I’m 5’8” tall but my table is 41-1/4” tall. That is the most comfortable height for me. 
You should find what’s most comfortable for you.


----------

